# What lipstick is Megan Fox wearing in this pic?



## LeeleeBell (Aug 17, 2009)

any help appreciated...thanks. And sorry for more Megan Fox lol


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2009)

........


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 17, 2009)

There is another thread with recs for this look as well...Can't remember what it was posted under


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2009)

....


----------



## rosasola1 (Aug 17, 2009)

that's deff no mac l/s i know, but you could prob get that look using Nightmoth l/l and odyssey l/s


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 18, 2009)

Velvetella l/l, Hang-Up cremesheen l/s.


----------

